# My build back better plan



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Not to be associated with other build back plans. There's no borrowing money with this plan. Over the years I transformed my double main upper and lower deck layout to a signal track railroad. It's a long story how this came about but last month I tried to change it back. It wasn't working out so I decided maybe it's better just to scrap most of the layout and start new. The new layout will have only an upper deck. That way I will not need to have any lift outs. It also will add about 50 feet to the upper deck's double mains. Some of the lower deck will be used mostly as a test track. The town of Janesville will stay intact. There'll be a large area to display weathered car etc. Here's some photos of the new construction. I'll post the new track plan soon.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Look forward to following this build…cheers☕🍩


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ll enjoy following this. Those U bolts scare me though, if one of those nuts works loose wooo. Teflon nuts would settle any worries tho. 
Very nicely decorated room too.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If only I had more room… said every serious model railroader ever. Maybe when my boy grows up and moves out I’ll take over his play room too hahahahaha wife may not like it but she is never in basement anyway. Looking good so far!


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

OilValleyRy said:


> I’ll enjoy following this. Those U bolts scare me though, if one of those nuts works loose wooo. Teflon nuts would settle any worries tho.
> Very nicely decorated room too.


Thanks everyone.
Oil Even if one of them works loose there so bound up I had to use a hammer to slightly adjust one. I was going to put locking washers on them but there not going anywhere. What all this has done is make sweeping the floor much easier with only 2 support legs holding everything up.
Swal


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Jscullans said:


> If only I had more room… said every serious model railroader ever. Maybe when my boy grows up and moves out I’ll take over his play room too hahahahaha wife may not like it but she is never in basement anyway. Looking good so far!


There's not many hobbies that takes up as much space in a house as a model RR. Then like in your case you have to wait until your son grows up finds a good job and buys his own house. When that's over you have to hope you're not broke. 
Swal


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I got some more fascia board done plus the station and 9 feet of the double main line Micro Engineering weathered track. About 40 feet more of that to go. George


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Which manufacturer is that station by? I would really like to get one but haven’t seen one anywhere and it’s close to the station in my town


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Jscullans said:


> Which manufacturer is that station by? I would really like to get one but haven’t seen one anywhere and it’s close to the station in my town


The station was given to me president of the Pawling Historical Society already assembled back around 2004. I just went downstairs to see if had a company logo or something on it but no luck. If I see him. I'll ask but he's older than me, so he probably doesn't remember where he bought it.
Swal


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve seen them put together on layouts but never have been able to figure out who they’re made by. I’ll eventually be at the right place at the right time and get one


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

If I want to get the railroad running by Christmas, I'm going to have to step up the pace on getting these bridges installed. I got one set of Atlas deck girders installed I need to buy 2 more. I think there around $10.00. There's also a highway bridge that has to be built and install at some point. All 3 bridges will span a swampy type of water area.
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

All most finished with the roadway bridge that crosses the swampy area. Just need to finish painting it. I also added some stores along the route. As soon as I receive the Atlas deck girders, I ordered I'll start laying more of track 2. All the bridge apartments track and road are not finished or correctly placed. I'll do that in a few days when deck girders arrive.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Made a lot of progress on the build back better layout plan. Lots of wiring to reconnect that is switches, lights, crossing gates etc. but It's a long way off to golf season so it should be all done by then. George


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

This design is an inspiration. It is helping me think about a layout. Great design. Thanks for posting it.


----------

